# Carriages... for goats?



## REDesign (Jul 30, 2013)

I stumbled across an interesting little tidbit. In the 1800's in Central Park and other areas, goats were used to give carriage rides to children. What amazes me is how beautiful (and big) the carriages were.






I am particularly interested in this one:




Can anyone tell me what type of carriage this is? I would love to have something like this to drive (sans goat).


----------



## REDesign (Jul 30, 2013)

I found it! It is a pony (or in this case goat) phaeton. http://www.ginacolliasuzuki.com/photos/arlington_court/arlington53-small.html Now to find one for miniatures...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 30, 2013)

Goats are become really popular lately around here. What a great idea to use them for. I've seen one in a parade here a few years ago.

I'm forwarding this to some goat-fanciers.


----------

